# Sold The Porsche & bought (pic heavy)



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Sold the 997.2 C2S a couple of weeks ago and just bought a fully loaded 991. The 997 was a great car but the 991 is so much better.

997 pics








991 pics


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

911's are lovely cars. Nice choice. Although I'm really not a fan of red porkers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Wonderful* X 2
Hoggy.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The model numbers confuse me. Isn't the 997 just a 911 under another name? I can see some styling differences but nothing massive.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

They are both stunning. I really want a 911......


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> The model numbers confuse me. Isn't the 997 just a 911 under another name? I can see some styling differences but nothing massive.


The numbers are just codes, like 8N for the mk1 TT. So, for the 911 over the last 25-30 years they've had the 993, 996, 997 and now the 991.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

RSSTT said:


> 911's are lovely cars. Nice choice. Although I'm really not a fan of red porkers.


When I was looking for a 911, I was not looking for a red one, and when one was advertised locally I wasn't going to bother looking at it, but because I was finding it hard to find one with the right spec, I went and as soon as I saw it, the colour just jumped out at me so I bought it. In the time I owned it people would always commented on how good it looked in red. That's why red was on the top of my list for it's replacement.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Pugwash69 said:


> The model numbers confuse me. Isn't the 997 just a 911 under another name? I can see some styling differences but nothing massive.


It's very different in the flesh especially if you've owned a 997.

The following is from Wikipedia.

The 991 is an entirely new platform, only the third platform since the original 911.

Porsche revealed basic information on the 991 Carrera and Carrera S on 23 August 2011.[33] The Carrera is powered by a 350 hp (257 kW) 3.4-liter engine. The Carrera S features a 3.8-liter engine producing 400 hp (294 kW). A Power Kit (option X51) is available for the Carrera S, increasing power to 430 hp. The new 991's overall length grows by 2.2 inches and wheelbase grows by 3.9 inches (now 96.5 in.) Overhangs are trimmed and the rear axle moves rearward roughly 3 in. toward the engine (made possible by new 3-shaft transmissions whose output flanges are moved closer to the engine). There is a wider front track (2.0 inches wider for the Carrera S). The design team was headed by Michael Mauer.

At the front, the new 991 has very wide-set headlights that are more three-dimensional. Front fender peaks are a bit more prominent, and wedgy directionals now appear to float above the intakes for the twin coolant radiators. The stretched rear 3/4 view has changed the most, with a slightly more voluminous form and thin taillight slivers capped with the protruding lip of the bodywork. The biggest and main change in the interior is the center console, inspired by the Carrera GT and adopted by the Panamera.

The 991 is the first 911 to use predominantly aluminum construction. This means that even though the car is larger than the outgoing model, it is still up to 50 kilograms (110 lb) lighter. The reduced weight and increased power means that both the Carrera and Carrera S are appreciably faster than the outgoing models. The 0-60 mph time for the manual transmission cars are 4.6 seconds for the Carrera and 4.3 seconds for the Carrera S. When equipped with PDK the 991 models can accelerate from 0-60 mph in 4.4 seconds and 4.1 seconds for the Carrera and Carrera S respectively. With the optional sports chrono package, available in cars with the PDK transmission, the 991 Carrera can accelerate from 0-60 mph in as little as 4.2 seconds [34] and the Carrera S can do the same in 3.9 seconds.[35]

Apart from the reworked PDK transmission, the new 991 is also equipped with an industry-first 7-speed manual transmission with rev-matching. A new feature with the manual transmission is that it blips the throttle during downshifts (if in Sport Plus mode). Also, the 7th gear cannot be engaged unless the car is already in 5th or 6th gear.

One of Porsche's primary objectives with the new model was to improve fuel economy as well as increase performance. In order to meet these objectives, Porsche introduced a number of new technologies in the 911. One of the most controversial of these is the introduction of electromechanical power steering instead of the previous hydraulic steering. This steering helps reduce fuel consumption, but some enthusiasts feel that the very precise steering feedback for which the 911 is famous is reduced with the new system. The cars also feature an engine stop/start system which turns the engine off at red lights, as well as a coasting system which allows the engine to idle while maintaining speed on downhill gradients on highways. This allows for up to 16% reduction in fuel consumption and emissions over the outgoing models.

The new cars also have a number of technologies aimed at improving handling. The cars include a torque vectoring system (standard on the Carrera S and optional on the Carrera) which brakes the inner wheel of the car when going into turns. This helps the car turn-in quicker and with more precision. The cars also feature hydraulic engine mounts which help reduce the inertia of the engine when going into turns as part of the optional sports chrono package. Active suspension management is standard on the Carrera S and optional on the Carrera. This helps improve ride quality on straights, while stiffening the suspension during aggressive driving. The new 991 is also equipped with a new feature called Porsche Dynamic Chassis Control (PDCC) and Porsche claims that this new feature alone has shaved 4-seconds off the standard car's lap time around the Nürburgring. PDCC helps the car corner flat and is said to improve high-speed directional stability and outright lateral body control but according to several reviews, the car is more prone to understeer when equipped with this new technology.


----------



## welshrover (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the 911 is the model to have - nice car.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I HATE YOU :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

3.9 Seconds to 60.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the new 991 , looks stunning but have to say in those pics you have to look twice to see it's a different car due to the 997 being the same colour.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

neilc said:


> Love the new 991 , looks stunning but have to say in those pics you have to look twice to see it's a different car due to the 997 being the same colour.


You wouldn't in the flesh.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Love the car and the colour 8) although I still don't think you can beat the looks of a 993 turbo


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what plate is it and how much did you pay for it? Would love a 911 myself.


----------



## mowflow (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice. Is it Guards red? First Porsche i ever saw was Guards red and it's always been a favourite of mine.

As always with Porsches I wasn't sold on their being much different over the 997.2 until I had a shot of one. It really is a massive leap forward in terms of the driving experience. I'd say far more of a difference going 997>991 than 996>997. The 981 Cayman has also made the same leap, it's an incredible car for the money.

Visual differences may not appear that much in the photos but in the flesh there are quite different. Most notably in size. The 991 also sound much much more aggressive than the 997 even with PSE.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Tom_TTSline said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what plate is it and how much did you pay for it? Would love a 911 myself.


It's 18 months old and it was a lot.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

mowflow said:


> Very nice. Is it Guards red? First Porsche i ever saw was Guards red and it's always been a favourite of mine.
> 
> As always with Porsches I wasn't sold on their being much different over the 997.2 until I had a shot of one. It really is a massive leap forward in terms of the driving experience. I'd say far more of a difference going 997>991 than 996>997. The 981 Cayman has also made the same leap, it's an incredible car for the money.
> 
> Visual differences may not appear that much in the photos but in the flesh there are quite different. Most notably in size. The 991 also sound much much more aggressive than the 997 even with PSE.


Yes it's guards red.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

fut1a said:


> mowflow said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. Is it Guards red? First Porsche i ever saw was Guards red and it's always been a favourite of mine.
> ...


Nice! And in the fastest colour too.


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

The 991 exterior and interior looks so superior now.

For me apart from a little detail the 997 looks pretty old compared to the 991. Let's be honest the 997 interior was/is similar to the first edition 996 (+15 years).

Either way, both nice cars but the 991 looks extra special!


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

Must do the lottery more often [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

I test drove a lot of cars before settling on the TT we've just bought (a long story) and I was lucky enough to drive a gen 1 997, im smitten 8)

I doubt I'll be able to afford a 991 but think they are simply stunning so hope to get a gen 2 997 at some point in the next few years.

Your 991 is bootiful, but you already knew that


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Onedesi said:


> I test drove a lot of cars before settling on the TT we've just bought (a long story) and I was lucky enough to drive a gen 1 997, im smitten 8)
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to afford a 991 but think they are simply stunning so hope to get a gen 2 997 at some point in the next few years.
> 
> Your 991 is bootiful, but you already knew that


You won't regret it if you do, just make sure it has a Porsche warranty.

Yes I already knew that lol.


----------



## Paul600rr (Feb 2, 2015)

Lovely car lucky sod [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

